# I'm still laughing



## Wingnut (Apr 1, 2005)

OK I don't know how to link this but I made it easy (I hope) 

Click on the link and then click on helpwithmath.(It's the 9th one down) My husband & I were tearing up from laughing so hard.  Listen carefully to the mom in the backround at the end!


http://www.rescue5.com/funstuffsounds.htm


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome website very funny had tears rolling down my cheeks


----------



## SCEMT-B (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG the mom at the end of that was too much!!!!  :lol:


----------

